# Urinary Tract Infection



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, for anyone that doesn't know, the likelihood for men of getting one of these rises after age 50 (I'm 59). 

Last week on Tuesday, I wasn't feeling that great, and by the afternoon, I was totally drained for no reason. Terrible sleep that night. Work on Wednesday was a very long day of feeling "not so good". Made an appointment with my doctor - first available was Friday at noon. No sweat, I thought.

Sleeping that night was horrible.

By Thursday, I was a mess. Think significant flu symptoms without the puking. Headache, body ache, zero appetite, super tired, hot and cold, impossible to get comfortable. Oh, and let me mention the habaneros and jalapenos that shoot out your weiner every time you pee. Ouch.

Went to bed that night. Slept for 2 hours, then woke up drenched in sweat. Sheets and pillows sopping wet. Gaa. Cleaned things up and went downstairs. Alternately hot and cold.

Friday morning more of same. Moved from couch to bed to chair, never finding anything comfortable.

Go to doctor, pee in cup, take the usual tests. She comes back later to inform me that I had a UTI, and she emphasized 3 times I had a "LOT" of infection in my urine. A LOT. I told her I believed her.

She gave me a large shot in the butt, and I picked up some pills to take for the next week. 

No riding at least until the pills are all gone, and she emphasized how important it is to stay hydrated. You know what that means, right? Lots more jalapenos and habaneros out the weiner until things mellow out inside me (which it has).

All this to educate everyone on this potentially serious issue. 

From what I understand, a UTI can move into the Kidney's, where it can ultimately cause a lot of lower back pain and damage to those organs, with the potential they could shut down and cause sepsis. 

Be aware of the potential. I have no idea how I got this, other than I'm now over 50. Hope I never get it again.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Hurry up and get well, Lad. 
Your doctor's advice of proper hydration is exactly what I was thinking. I'm shocked at how little some people drink--either engaged in strenuous activities or regular every-day living. Since we're enjoying the heat of summer here on the top side of the world, now is the time for a relevant public service announcement. 

Hydration is like nutrition: do it before you feel you need it. If you're going more than an hour between peeing, you're probably underhydrated. If your pee is anything darker than very pale yellow, you're probably underhydrated. These are symptoms you'll see LONG before the things you read on heat-related illnesses. If you stop sweating or become disoriented, you are FAR into the danger zone. Pay attention to your body always, and you can avoid serious health risks. 

Besides providing for better overall health, proper hydration will make you a stronger rider. What better motivation is there?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I have UTIs on occasion, have since I was in my 30s (54 now). 

Causes are varied but exposure to certain bacteria is usually at the root of the prollem. Guys who are uncut are more prone, peeing in a hurry without totally draining the bladder can be an issue, relations with another person with an infection or with the presence of certain bio-organisms can bring it on.

Definitely helps to stay hydrated and pee to empty bladder. Complete emptying can be a prollem as we age, often due to prostate health, so a restricted flow is also something worth checking into.

And I never wait days to see a doc once I think I have symptoms, of which the first is usually an unusual urine odor. Way too easy to get down way too far in a matter of a day or two. Once the symptoms show, I'm forcing my way into a piss cup and test, get the pills, and sometimes a second round is needed to eradicate. 

Don't mess with this one if you think it's happening.


----------



## JbernardDanville (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow...I'm not over 50 but thought I'd check out this area of the forum...I saw the subject of this thread and had to click on it. Hahaha, over 50 isn't old these days and there are hella 50 year olds that I roll with that smoke me (up hill and down), but ****, is this what you old dudes talk about...illness, disorders and aches?

Hahaha. This sounds a topic my grandparents discuss. Good luck with your UTI brah. 

No offense meant should I have "pissed" you off.

Keeping on topic and joining in...I'm 36 and I notice that I have to shake my dik for hella long after I piss or I leak in my pants once I zip up.... that sucks. 

At least we're all riding still staying healthy unlike 90% of the population out there that is okay riding the pine as fat ****s into the grave.

RIDE OR DIE

PS...damn that was a run on sentence above by me.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Excessive drippling after peeing is a good indicator of a std or enlarged prostate. If you're prone to ui's add a substantial amount of vitamin C supplement to your routine. Think multiple 1000's of mg a day. Keep ui's at bay and 35k other benefits.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Sounds like someones parents didn't explain about those kinds of women...


----------

